# Methoden und Properties werden doppelt angezeigt



## Oli (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Problem(chen): 

Wenn ich in Eclipse Code schreibe und die Methodenauswahl aufrufe (Strg - Leertaste), dann werden mir alle Variablen und Methoden in doppelt angezeigt. Woran liegt das denn? 
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Vayu (28. Mai 2009)

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Advanced

im unteren Kästchen mal die Häckchen rausmachen, die im oberen Kästchen schon angehakt sind.


----------



## Oli (28. Mai 2009)

Dankeschön.

Ich hatte im oberen Kästchen alles doppelt. Bei den doppelten stand (mylyn) dahinter. Weiß jemand was das ist?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Vayu (28. Mai 2009)

mylyn ist ein Eclipse plugin 

Eclipse Mylyn Open Source Project


----------

